# Deleted Thread Notification



## Wolfshead (Dec 23, 2002)

Every so often when I log on, I notice my post count may have dropped by a couple, suggesting a thread I participated in had been deleted. This doesn't bother me too much, but I would be interested in finding out what the thread was that was removed.

I know people have asked before whether or not we should get asked if we mind a thread being deleted. That's not what I'm suggesting. I'm thinking of some kind of email notification, like we get for PM's and thread responses, just telling us a particular thread has been deleted.

I have no idea if this is feasable or not, I don't know how vBulletin works, but I think such a function would be appreciated. What does everyone else think?


----------



## Beorn (Dec 23, 2002)

Certainly doable, I'm just not sure how doneable it will be...


----------



## Halasían (Dec 23, 2002)

I think this adds to the case of the concept of no post count.


----------



## Wolfshead (Dec 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Snowdog _
> *I think this adds to the case of the concept of no post count. *


Why's that exactly? You mean that because we may have no post count, we won't notice old stuff being deleted? I'd just be curious to know what had gone, it may have been a thread that was a recent one being deleted by the originator. Or it may have been a really good old thread that drifted out of use. It'd be nice to know what you were no longer going to receive replies to.


----------



## Ancalagon (Dec 24, 2002)

For my part Craig, unless it is a large thread that affects many people, I will carry on doing it without notification. For the most part, many people have no idea which threads were removed, because they do not post in them, they were irrlelevant and mostly defunct. As Snowdog said, if you did not have post counts, you would never have noticed threads or posts being removed. 

However, if you would like to start paying the Mods by Direct Debit, I am sure we can arrange a prime service for paying customers


----------



## Wolfshead (Dec 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ancalagon _
> *However, if you would like to start paying the Mods by Direct Debit, I am sure we can arrange a prime service for paying customers *


No, no, I think I can probably manage to get by  It was an idea, that's all, it wouldn't really have served any great purpose but to satisfy curiousity.


----------



## HLGStrider (Dec 26, 2002)

I think it's a good idea.... What if we had a thread that was actually a thread list instead of email notification?

For instance the thread could be an announcment sort of thing that would say.

DELETED THREADS:

Long-Named-Dragon-Bar

Thread 1

Thread 67

etc...

It could be added to by mods and then purged every so often. It would of course be a locked thread, not for arguing about what should and should not have been deleted, and perhaps a sticky ontop of Member Announcments. 

It would save people from searching for things that no longer exist.

I don't mean that the mods should do it for every stupid stuff and bother thread that pops up, just for bigger ones, say over three pages, that have been deleted.

Also you could have a section in the same thread for Merged Threads, Moved Threads, and Renamed Threads...

It would make sense.

How much work would this take to do?


----------



## Anamatar IV (Dec 28, 2002)

or just one thread for all the business with threads


----------



## HLGStrider (Dec 29, 2002)

So, any mods around?

How much work would something like that take?


----------



## Khamul (Dec 30, 2002)

It really shouldn't be that much trouble. Have a thread in news and announcements that just names a thread that was deleted. Nothing more or less.


----------



## HLGStrider (Dec 31, 2002)

See, from time to time I have applicable ideas...

It would probably have to be a closed thread to avoid people posting with "[email protected]#[email protected]#@ Why did you delete my thread you EVIL MODERATOR! I'm going to hunt you down and get you..."

You know the type... Not that that happens often...


----------



## Beorn (Dec 31, 2002)

I've deleted a few things today cleaning up...sometimes I delete two or three things a day...


----------



## HLGStrider (Dec 31, 2002)

Big threads or just stupid things that didn't progress beyond two or three posts before you discovered and destroyed them?

I don't think anyone is worried about threads that only get to two posts before doomed unsuitable... it would just be for the larger ones... or more interesting ones.

Of course, I don't know how this mod stuff works.


----------



## Eledhwen (Jan 12, 2003)

You can't judge a thread by its title. Lilhobo started a thread titled something like "The mummy meets cleopatra meets Elves at Helms Deep" (you know what I mean!). It developed into a really interesting discussion on the nature of Elves.


----------



## HLGStrider (Jan 12, 2003)

The reason that a notification thread would interest me is how many times people have contacted me with "Elgee, where is the Dragon bar."

Several had been off the site for a few weeks (or longer in the case of Wood Bloom for instance). They didn't know what the heck was going on... I also check to see if my favorite threads have been deleted when I notice a post count drop... especially if I have been off for more than two days. It doesn't take long for a good thread to go bad. Two or three spammers can do it in less than a day. One person starting a nasty argument can do it in less. It would be a real nice addition if I could just take a peep and see that it wasn't a good thread. Normally the short threads don't cause a dramatic drop in counts. Its the threads like the Dragon or if someone were to delete my Ridiculous Story thread or my Which is more romantic thread? 
All those would cause a drop. 
I probably wouldn't notice if my Nancy Drew is Ring Wraith thread suddenly vanished.

That thread sounds interesting, Eld... where was it?


----------



## Anamatar IV (Jan 13, 2003)

on this same note...what happened to the Deformities thread in Bag End?


----------



## Ancalagon (Jan 13, 2003)

It has been temporarily moved to the Mods forum until I decide whether it is offensive or not. Personally I think the title alone is enough to condemn it.l


----------



## Anamatar IV (Jan 13, 2003)

Ah much thanks. You know when I started it I wondered if I would offend someone but most of the things that were posted weren't exactly _deformities_. Nor disabilities. They were more of unnatural factors (i.e. glasses, braces, hearing aids...)

I havent checked the thread in a bit so I dont know what has been posted the last few days but I do hope it wasn't offending to anyone.


----------



## HLGStrider (Jan 14, 2003)

SEE! This is where this would come in handy!

No more having to PM mods who may or may not have been behind it. No more having to post asking... 

Just peak into the thread and see if it is under "Deleted," "Moved", "Merged", or "under investigation!"

It'd make all the sense in the world!


----------



## Viewman (Jan 14, 2003)

hmm agree  that would be need


----------



## Ancalagon (Jan 16, 2003)

Okidoki, in order to satisfy the requirements made of me that I notify you of any deletions, said thread is being removed due to the fact it is in bad taste. However, I personally found it offensive, not because it was intended to be, but because the terminology used is dated and derogatory. It was on a slippery slope into the 'recycle bin' of oblivion from the start.


----------



## HLGStrider (Jan 17, 2003)

I kind of like it when a thread is "closed" temporarily before deleted, with a mod explanation at the end. If that happened all the time there would be no need for a deleted, moved, merged thread... 

but as it doesn't happen all the time, the thread would be handy... sometimes things I think are serious enough for LotR end up in Bag End. Sometimes things I think are related enough for Bag End end up in Stuff and Bother.

The moved feature on such a thread would be handy. If I knew what threads were deleted and moved and merged I'd do it for gosh sakes! It wouldn't take a heck of a lot of work.

Again I am only talking about threads that make it past two pages. The three post threads I think would die without protest.


----------



## Confusticated (Jan 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Anamatar IV _
> *Ah much thanks. You know when I started it I wondered if I would offend someone but most of the things that were posted weren't exactly deformities. Nor disabilities. They were more of unnatural factors (i.e. glasses, braces, hearing aids...)
> 
> I havent checked the thread in a bit so I dont know what has been posted the last few days but I do hope it wasn't offending to anyone. *


I think the deformities thread was offensive. I'm sure I posted something in it about Maedhros.
It was, as I see it, laughing at serious misfortunes that some people who read the threads might have. Surely everything is going to offend someone, but making fun of something that serious is bound to go bad.



> *by HLGStrider*
> ...sometimes things I think are serious enough for LotR end up in Bag End.


I've noticed that too. A couple threads I've posted there were fairly serious. My criteria for sticking something in Bag End is if it is a "what if" type of question... it usually goes to Bag End. I don't know if this is a good way to do it or not.


----------



## HLGStrider (Jan 19, 2003)

It is annoying when you have to search for your threads... especially if you're like me. I am always paranoid that they have been deleted... sigh...


----------



## Confusticated (Jan 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HLGStrider _
> *It is annoying when you have to search for your threads... especially if you're like me. I am always paranoid that they have been deleted... sigh... *


Have a lot of your threads been deleted?

I don't worry about my threads or posts being deleted simply because I see all of them as either being:

1) Not important enough that I will care if they get deleted. These would be any I happen to make in Stuff and Bother, or any goofy posts made elsewhere.

2) Important enough that I know they willl not be removed. These would be the posts in the book discussions.


----------



## HLGStrider (Jan 19, 2003)

I wouldn't say a lot... in fact, I've only really lost the Dragon, but I have always been terrified of running afoul of the mods... just ask them what I normally ask them about on MSN... I don't know why.


----------



## Confusticated (Jan 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HLGStrider _
> *I wouldn't say a lot... in fact, I've only really lost the Dragon, but I have always been terrified of running afoul of the mods... just ask them what I normally ask them about on MSN... I don't know why. *


I think I understand that. I am paranoid about getting in trouble for being overly defensive, of myself and others. Even though I know that all it would probably get (as far as trouble) is some people not liking me very much... 

I guess there's nothing we can do about being paranoid. Maybe you could work out a system were you leave some kind of code in all of the opening posts of your threads. This way you can run a search and find them right away. Maybe your code could be: HLG3333... 
Might at least help you hunt them down.


----------



## HLGStrider (Jan 19, 2003)

3333!

Elgee trembles in its presence... though it is one of the reasons she's afraid of the mods.. anyone with her post count is bound to make a mistake sooner or later.


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Feb 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HLGStrider _
> *SEE! This is where this would come in handy!
> 
> No more having to PM mods who may or may not have been behind it. No more having to post asking...
> ...



That's a REALLY good idea, Els.
But I suspect it would take a lot of work from the mods.


----------

